# TTRS manual vs s tronic



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Has anybody driven or owned the ttrs in both manual and s tronic as I have bought the manual and have regrets that I never tried the s Tronic , is the s fro iv significantly faster ?


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

" s tronic


----------



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

It's each to there own buddy, some prefer manual others s- tronic , I test drove a ttrs plus today with the 7 speed s-tronic and to be honest I was blown away!!


----------



## richard- (Jul 12, 2011)

S-tronic, but test both :mrgreen:


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

I had a manual stage 2+ TTS and now have an stronic RS. I was a firm believer that manual is best. Until I drove the RS stronic. I will never look back. It's amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh  I'll have to learn to love the manual and forget that s tronic exists lol maybe next time for me !


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Adam

I have manual and love it.
Just remember its still a rs so you will be please mate . 

Phil


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi spaceman , yeah I do love mine it is a really amazing car ,big upgrade from my s3 8l  and rarely ever see them , only seen about 4 !


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

So glad your happy mate , they are a great car.
Big smiles all day long


----------



## 8JVR6 (May 13, 2013)

A couple tenths on the quarter mile, is a fair price to pay to be rowing your own gears.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I owned a manual TTRS stage 1 mapped and have driven S-tronic too , for me it's manual all the way even though the S-tronic is very good , S-tronic may be quicker but so what cars are about so much more than outright speed , what about interaction , driver involvement ?? , if you enjoy driving the manual wins handsdown IMO.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have an automatic car as my everyday lazy driving car but have stuck to manual for my RS for the opposite reasons


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

You need to test drive both and decide for yourself, everyone will have different preferences. I have a stage 3 manual RS which I love, and a different make and model s-tronic (I know it's not a direct comparison), and I prefer the manual


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

I test drove both and preferred the manual, far more involving and I enjoy using the clutch as well as the stick changes. Its my daily and sit in traffic almost everyday with no problems.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I like 90% of the S-Tronic, there are times when I wish for proper clutch control - curiously when crawling in traffic which is what most people prefer the S-Tronic for  !!


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

> S-tronic may be quicker but so what cars are about so much more than outright speed , what about interaction , driver involvement ?? , if you enjoy driving the manual wins handsdown IMO.


That' how I see it too.


----------



## Laynerip (Apr 7, 2014)

[KRAFTIG said:


> ":1y67t15j]
> 
> 
> > S-tronic may be quicker but so what cars are about so much more than outright speed , what about interaction , driver involvement ?? , if you enjoy driving the manual wins handsdown IMO.
> ...


I have to agree, the fact the TTRS is only available with a manual gearbox here was one of the reasons I went for it.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Depends if you're a driver or a robot :wink:

Stronic is amazing, best auto box I have ever driven, but I find it boring! I want to be in control, I want to decide when it's time to change gear, I want to drive the car.

As been said, down to personal choice, but I would say auto if you are looking for the best lap times or you sit in traffic a lot Or go manual if you love being a driver 8)


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

I have had both yes.

Manual TTRS 8/10
S-Tronic TTRS 10/10

The reason for the difference is the S-tronic launch control and mega quick shifting, VAG have the best DSG typed transmission in the market in my opinion.

In terms of performance, a mapped manual is as fast as a standard S-Tronic 0-60/100/1/4m etc, a mapped S-tronic will blitz a mapped manual in a drag race. The S-tronic is a semi auto, you can still have full control of the gears either through the gear lever or the paddles, the only thing missing is obviously the clutch input.

I will never buy a fast manual transmission car again, they're wasted if you're chasing acceleration numbers, fine if you like the feel of changing gears with a clutch but wasted in terms of ultimate numbers and consistency


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

Mitchy said:


> ... the only thing missing is obviously the clutch input.


But we have two clutches! Hehe...

I have S-Tronic and absolutely love it. Have driven a manual before and didn't like it.

Reasons? As Mitchy has rightly said - it's semi-auto. This is prefect for country lanes where you can keep both hands on the wheel and use paddles to shift up & down. By having the S-Tronic in this instance, you have the satisfying sound of the awesome blips the exhaust makes as it changes gear and there is no loss of power whatsoever during the shift.

I discovered by mistake that when in manual mode it will not shift up when you reach the limit. My 2011 S-Tronic S3 used to change itself on the up, but the TTRS doesn't which is nice.

Two niggles however:
1) When you catch the dual clutch out by wanting to go into the opposite gear to which it preselects for you, it can be quite slow and clunky at engaging it for you. It's almost like it's sheepishly trying to make up for its misjudgment by clumsily engaging the gear in a less than perfect way. (DSG basically has two gearboxes - one for the odd numbers and one for the even numbers. When gear 1 is engaged gear 2 is preselected, and then gear 2 is engaged gear 3 is preselected etc. The problem comes when it tries to second-guess which one you'll go to next, so if you went 1-2-3-2 for example you might surprise it). 
2) When your pootling along at about 30mph and want to cruise along in 5th, but the box won't drop down because she demands that the revs would he too low, even when you try to insist by flicking the paddles. She can be convinced though if you slightly increase your speed until she's happy to go up a gear, then put leave her in manual mode so she gets the hint.

Each to their own, Adam. You might not like the auto. The RS is still a fabulous car. The last manual I had was the S2000 and I couldn't imagine that being an auto - so much fun with that awesome gearbox and clutch. This is how I understand that some people prefer manuals.

But hey, when you get the MK3 TTRS you'll have to go for S-Tronic, so something to look forward to


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Mitchy said:


> I have had both yes.
> 
> Manual TTRS 8/10
> S-Tronic TTRS 10/10
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I've had both, I see the merits of both but s Tronic wins hands down. You are in total control and gear changes are so sweet and the noise is unreal! 
Plus throttle retard on traction control or multiple downshifts is awesome and scares the poo poo out of anyone nearby.


----------



## Laynerip (Apr 7, 2014)

richmcveigh said:


> But hey, when you get the MK3 TTRS you'll have to go for S-Tronic, so something to look forward to


God I bloody well hope not.. It'd be a shame to lose the option of a manual.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Blade_76 said:


> Depends if you're a driver or a robot :wink:
> 
> Stronic is amazing, best auto box I have ever driven, but I find it boring! I want to be in control, I want to decide when it's time to change gear, I want to drive the car.
> 
> As been said, down to personal choice, but I would say auto if you are looking for the best lap times or you sit in traffic a lot Or go manual if you love being a driver 8)


[sniff, sniff] I smell sh1t in the air....

You can be a "driver" in S-tronic. Switch to paddles and you can "drive" the car in the same fashion as a formula car, being in control, deciding when to change gear *OR* put the auto box into manual and you have a sequential box, you know like racing "drivers", being in control, deciding when to change gear. (around in circles we go).

The fact that you find it boring, each to their own.

The best advise has been given several times over. OP drive both and make your own mind up. You may like one over the other. Just like buying a Roadster RS over a Coupe.....

I know which I prefer.....


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Probably a stupidly pointless thread....

The best gearbox is the one each owner/member has sat on their drive...

When you buy a house, you don't ask a forum which us the best kind of house to buy do you? We all like different things, if you don't like what I have and believe is best then you are an idiot because my car and options are bloody perfect :roll:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Will this argument never end? 

If you really enjoy the manual gear changing experience then good luck to you - carry on, but the references to manual gear boxes equating to a better 'driver's car' is just a bridge too far for me. As has been pointed out by several posters - you can drive an s-tronic box in a variety of ways including full manual mode having complete control over what gear you're in and when you choose to change up or down. Just about the only 'disadvantage' of an s-tronic box over a manual one is you can't block change gears, but the fact is the s-tronic box will change gear just as quick as you can blip the paddles anyway and it completely removes the very real risk of hitting the wrong slot and catastrophically over-revving the engine on down shifts.

Everything else about s-tronic is a plus - it's quicker on gear changes, quicker through the gears, markedly quicker overall, and more relaxing. More and more cars are being offered without a manual option, a trend which is certain to increase in the future, so get your heads out of the sand fellas and at least consider that the times they are a changing and possibly for the better. Keep patting yourself on the backs for hanging onto your tedious gear stick rowing and clutch pumping by all means, just spare us all the 'better driver's car' comments and accept that this 'skill' you so jealously hang onto is fast becoming.. redundant.


----------



## XeNoN89 (Jan 19, 2014)

Would never go back to a manual after driving an S-tronic personally!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

XeNoN89 said:


> Would never go back to a manual after driving an S-tronic personally!


I did exactly that when I swapped my previous 2.0 TT for the RS; but only because I bought the RS at its launch and so did not have the choice. 
Typically the dealer (said they) knew nothing of a future S-Tronic box becoming an option. 
When a suitable demo car was available I borrowed it for the day to remind myself what I'd been missing. Oddly enough I didn't enjoy the reunion as much as I expected. Something missing from the experience perhaps, or was it just that it takes a while to (re)-learn how to get the best from the S-Tronic box?

Either way, the cost to change the car just for a different gearbox wasn't something I was prepared to pay, particularly since the rumour mill on the MK3 was starting to gain momentum.

I don't miss S-Tronic. My RS isn't a daily driver and tends to be used for longer trips and on the 'boring' bits can sit for hours in 6th gear. In that situation whether you have one clutch or two makes no odds since you are not changing gear; although the higher 7th gear might be useful for a bit of fuel saving. 
That said, on a trip through the Pyrenees last year one road demanded only 2nd and 3rd gears - - for over 60km ! That was fun.

Which gearbox would I choose if I bought another TT? Not a single doubt - it would be S-Tronic.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Suzuka said:


> [sniff, sniff] I smell sh1t in the air....
> 
> You can be a "driver" in S-tronic. Switch to paddles and you can "drive" the car in the same fashion as a formula car, being in control, deciding when to change gear *OR* put the auto box into manual and you have a sequential box, you know like racing "drivers", being in control, deciding when to change gear. (around in circles we go).
> 
> ...


Someone seems to rise to all my posts... The smell must be from your dealer :-*


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Well that's cleared that up then  each to there own I'm happy with my car was just curious of other owners opinions


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Engage the gears, engage the gears


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Have there been many reports of stronic failures on the RS?

It's one of the things that put me off the original DSG.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

So what exactly is the difference between manual and s-tronic?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

davectr said:


> So what exactly is the difference between manual and s-tronic?


You can drive the STronic if someone's cut your left leg off


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

With a manual rs you can dip the clutch mid corner give it some some hard gas then let the clutch back up quickly and it always gets the arse out when esp is off or in sport mode! Now you can't do that with an automatic... :lol: 8)


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> davectr said:
> 
> 
> > So what exactly is the difference between manual and s-tronic?
> ...


Hard to do a launch though


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

DPG said:


> Have there been many reports of stronic failures on the RS?
> 
> It's one of the things that put me off the original DSG.


Wait a while longer to see what sustained effect all that extra torque does to the auto gearbox and then be surprised at the many ££££ needed to get the s-tronic clutches and associated parts replaced on those high bhp automatic, sorry, s-tronic RS's....

S-tronic does go wrong and quite reguarlly does, usually with software issues, quirks or more serious stuff.

Auto / stronic for geeks n gimps

Manual for the cool kids 8)


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Ignoring any issues caused by too much power/torque (you can have that with any vehicle) there are no reported problems with the 7-speed Stronic like there were/are with the previous 6-speed.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Mk2Stu said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > davectr said:
> ...


Heel and toe like driving an old rally car fast


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Denty said:


> With a manual rs you can dip the clutch mid corner give it some some hard gas then let the clutch back up quickly and it always gets the arse out when esp is off or in sport mode! Now you can't do that with an automatic... :lol: 8)


Sooner or later doing that would probably result in an accident ....

Now your username makes sense


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

Well ive been doing it for almost 10 yrs now with not even the slightest whiff of an accident, its called having fun!! :lol:


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Denty said:


> Well ive been doing it for almost 10 yrs now with not even the slightest whiff of an accident, its called having fun!! :lol:


Congrats.

I like to stick my car in launch control. Suppose we all have our own versions of "fun".

At least you drive an RS I suppose, us RS owners look forward to meeting you on the next RS outing....


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

billyali86 said:


> Denty said:
> 
> 
> > With a manual rs you can dip the clutch mid corner give it some some hard gas then let the clutch back up quickly and it always gets the arse out when esp is off or in sport mode! Now you can't do that with an automatic... :lol: 8)
> ...


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

I like launching my car manually - more skill involved!! just like matching the revs on downshifts...!

Also lookforward to meeting u all at the next rs meet... when is it??


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Shug750S said:


> davectr said:
> 
> 
> > So what exactly is the difference between manual and s-tronic?
> ...


Now there's an idea, I could save money on shoes as well


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I'd be up for an rs meet up soon would be good to see everyone's cars depending on how much travelling was involved


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've launched my manual which was fun, nailed it first time


----------

